# Barbell curls vs. Dumbbell curls.. do any of you still incorporate barbell curls?



## Vision (Jun 26, 2019)

Clearly the both of these have their advantages and disadvantages.. both are simply two different types of tools, but obviously dumbbell curls have a wider variety with positioning and different mechanics compared to a fixed position with barbell curls..

With this said, is there a lot of you that still employee barbell curls in the beginning of your routine? Have a lot of you completely eliminated them entirely?

As an added bonus to the topic, let's see your current arm routine?


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 27, 2019)

Currently, when I do barbell curls, I do them more towards the end of my arm session with lightweight and SLOW, slow very strict form. Emphasizing the long contraction much more than the peak, holding the peak at about 65% of the ROM. For me, it is vital that I don't cheat at all or I get very little from this exercise. I also incorporate a core/body stabilization technique, many of you know this is not only super helpful in creating a strong core/foundation but learning how to contract each muscle group simultaneously emphasizing on one is a great way to train yourself for muscle control and proper breathing.  The pump is insane when you do things this way.


----------



## Vision (Jun 29, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> Currently, when I do barbell curls, I do them more towards the end of my arm session with lightweight and SLOW, slow very strict form. Emphasizing the long contraction much more than the peak, holding the peak at about 65% of the ROM. For me, it is vital that I don't cheat at all or I get very little from this exercise. I also incorporate a core/body stabilization technique, many of you know this is not only super helpful in creating a strong core/foundation but learning how to contract each muscle group simultaneously emphasizing on one is a great way to train yourself for muscle control and proper breathing.  The pump is insane when you do things this way.



Do you make a lot of very pivotal points here especially where you are emphasizing on the mechanics behind the range of motion that you employ.. within the past few months I've been doing something much similar with the range of motion with my curl, I tried to stop just prior to the 45 degree on top, and during the majority of my reps I do not come to a complete extension, this way I'm keeping constant TUT, it's not until the last few reps or even drop sets that I will extend all the way down for a full stretch and range of motion..but the majority of the routine I try to keep as much time under tension as possible.. by the time I'm on to my second movement my bi's are already screaming and on fire.. all the while keeping the core tight. And I agree that a lot of people will not see or recognize this as addressing the core in what would be considered a workout.. I beg to differ.. I control my breathing and I keep contracted the entire time. This goes with almost any movement I do from the daily. I noticed this also helps eliminate back pumps, I'm keeping myself erected and I'm not allowing any slouching or compromising in my form..

Yesterday I actually dialed back the weight just a little bit, because I wanted to chase that pump, and I'll tell you what I made that weight feel heavy.. I'm feeling it today!


----------

